
Trash: safer alternative to rm (cross-platform) - djug
https://github.com/sindresorhus/trash
======
jcr
The word "trash" is far too much typing, so we should shorten it to "tr" "as"
or "sh"

ummm, wait!

well, it seems "ra" might work.

~~~
mofle
Added a tip about that:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/trash/blob/master/readme.md#...](https://github.com/sindresorhus/trash/blob/master/readme.md#tip)

------
hartator
[http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?rm](http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-
cgi?rm)

It can be interesting to match the behavior of `rm` exactly like UNIX rm and
alias `trash` as the place of `rm`. It's still hard to convince people to use
a another command than `rm`. Specially if you can do almost the same thing by
using `mv` and predefined directory.

~~~
mofle
> you can do almost the same thing by using `mv` and predefined directory.

Not really. The mv command isn't cross-platform and moving to trash is not
just about moving the file to a "trash" directory. On all OSes you'll run into
file conflicts. The user won't easily be able to restore the file. It won't
work on an external drive. The trash directory location varies between Windows
versions. For Linux there's a whole spec you need to follow. On OS X you'll
loose the Put back feature.

